# Can you eat turbos



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

I am wondering if it is unethical to eat your marine pets.. I have A few turbo snails that I have had for quite a few years they are about the size of gulf balls and every time I look in the tank all I can think of is these things sauteed in butter is that wrong.. Should I just eat them before something else does ..I'd hate to lose them to the hermits..

Thingy


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude I hope your not serious. Never eat any fish or living thing that has been in an aquarium.

There is so much chemicals from all the additives, medication that will make us very sick.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> Dude I hope your not serious. Never eat any fish or living thing that has been in an aquarium.
> 
> There is so much chemicals from all the additives, medication that will make us very sick.


I agree. While I don't think it will make you sick right away, all that chemical just can't be healthy for you.


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL i think he might just be joking. I don't think it's ethical at all lol


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

Louman said:


> LOL i think he might just be joking. I don't think it's ethical at all lol


at least you KNOW what the chemicals are in your tank,,

LOL never mind the food your buy,, thats a WILD guess


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What does ethics have to do with this? Since when is a snail a pet LOL

It really has nothing to do with this.

It's more of a health issue. 

Carcinogens and what not are probably loaded into that snail. 

Go to T&T and buy a bag I think its like $7 for at least a few hundred snails


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ewwww gross dude!


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

*technically* all the chemicals you dose should also appear naturally (that is what we are trying to mimic no?) so I don't think there would be any increased risk...unless of course you are in the State of California they seem to know more about carcinogens then anywhere else 

I don't think I could eat my own snails though...they are cute in their own ways


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, mmm turbo snail... , snails do sound good right about now though..


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes you can.


----------

